# Stage two snowperformance kit. My Pumps seized



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I finally found the time too hook my meth kit up and it was working fine for the first 4 runs on my schools dyno then I started misfiring randomly on the 5th run (while in 100octane mode trying too tune). So I start looking around and I see that my pump is leaking water/meth from the bottom where the seal is. I pull off the nylon tubbing from the injector, plug the injector side and while in idle I had the controller spraying. LED indicator told me that it was sending the signal then I looked over at the pump too see if it was pumping and there was nothing. So therefore its siezed. I'm getting sick of this its my second pump I donno if this is a common problem or not.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Stage two snowperformance kit. My Pumps seized (Budsdubbin)*

I believe your pump has a built-in shut-off valve that turns the pump off once full output pressure has been achieved; if yours does have this and if you plug the output of the pump and operate it, it should turn off the pump shortly thereafter.
If you want to verify basic pump operation, you can couple a temporary section of line to the line you disconnected from the injection nozzle (I use a push-to-connect coupling to do this), then run the temporary section of line back to your fluid reservoir; this will create a loop in the fluid path during testing (just be sure to hang on tight to the temporary section of fluid line while testing, otherwise it could get away from you in a bad way!)
From which seal was the pump leaking; its output fitting seal, or elsewhere?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Stage two snowperformance kit. My Pumps seized (BLSport)*

the bottom casing for the electic motor


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Stage two snowperformance kit. My Pumps seized (Budsdubbin)*

Interesting, that's the first I've heard of this. Have you contacted anyone at Snow about it?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Stage two snowperformance kit. My Pumps seized (BLSport)*

yeah it states that if you don't buy there water/meth and use it the pump could fail and they won't warrenty it.







I used pure methanol with 50%water. but they wouldn't warrenty the pump


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Stage two snowperformance kit. My Pumps seized (Budsdubbin)*

Try Home Depot for a replacement pump. Check where you find the fountain stuff. I think the name of the pumps are the same...sureflow or something like that.
Are you running a check valve/ selonoid ?


_Modified by gypsyjetta at 4:57 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Stage two snowperformance kit. My Pumps seized (gypsyjetta)*

naw


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Stage two snowperformance kit. My Pumps seized (Budsdubbin)*

This is the pump I've been using for the last couple of years, compatible with 100% methanol (although high methanol concentrations are not recommended due to flammability)...
http://www.coolingmist.com/det...0Pump
I run a 50/50 mix by weight versus volume with no problems whatsoever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

